# New Klose smoke and tuning plates (don't need them)



## neal90 (Feb 28, 2017)

So I got my new Klose smoker and just looking at this thing and LOVE IT. I have not cooked on it but I have seasoned it. I am using post oak and sprayed penut oil in it. I was told by the people at Klose that on the smoker I was getting (42 in with the 1/2 in smoker box) that tuning plates were not needed. Well I'll let the pics tell the story 












IMG_1138.JPG



__ neal90
__ Feb 28, 2017


















IMG_1139.JPG



__ neal90
__ Feb 28, 2017





O I think I broke my back getting it in my backyard


----------



## neal90 (Feb 28, 2017)

The only thing I have found that I can complain about and I'm not sure why they over looked it with everything else being so great it the fire box damper 












IMG_1140.JPG



__ neal90
__ Feb 28, 2017





All other parts of the smoker that you would need to ever touch have the "spring style handle things on them


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 28, 2017)

Nice toy. Best of luck with it...JJ


----------



## neal90 (Feb 28, 2017)

Still curing it and at 300 ish this is what I'm getting from left to right












IMG_1142.JPG



__ neal90
__ Feb 28, 2017


















IMG_1143.JPG



__ neal90
__ Feb 28, 2017


----------



## neal90 (Feb 28, 2017)

The Klose pit dosent have "tuning plates" in it but when I was looking at it in the daylight it dose have a 5in lip right in the are that's the heat enters the cooker and that's it


----------

